# Updated: Wlad Training Camp Pics and VIDEO (Food Porn)



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Early pics from Wlad's camp. I'll update occasionally, and many of these will be
"food porn"...as CHB member CHEF is Wlad's chef/nutritionist/training camp manager.










Grilled salmon on bed of baby greens with toasted walnuts, cantaloupe, feta cheese, black beans and corn topped with mango roasted pepper salsa and avocado. With home made chicken noodle soup. 









Ready to make champs breakfast. Onion, zucchini, mushroom and avocado omelet with cheddar cheese.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad getting ready for Povetkin :happy. I hope Povetkin brings a good fight. I like Wlad, but I'm rooting for Poves. 

Oh, and that food looks like it would cost an arm and a leg to buy in a restaurant. Do you have a degree in culinary stuff or something? Oh, and this is the difference between me and Wlad. I just ate a fucking bologna sandwich and a jalapeno for lunch. This dude gets salmon with all that stuff on it. :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Daaaamn that's making me hungry.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

If I sign on as a sparring partner, do I get some of that?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> If I sign on as a sparring partner, do I get some of that?


I think it's a little bit hard to enjoy it with a broken jaw :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

King.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I think it's a little bit hard to enjoy it with a broken jaw :lol:


Holy shit, lmfao, good one. Damn, I'm more like a legit 135-140 lber, if I wanted to make the weight. Wlad would fucking kill me too.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I think it's a little bit hard to enjoy it with a broken jaw :lol:


Probably smells nice too. :bart


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

I bet Oneshot want to do a sparring with Wlad to prove his superiority over Slavs.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Very attractive looking food. Must be a real mood-brightener when he's training so hard between meals...


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

That salmon looks like sex


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Derrick is telling me through telepathy that the division is at an all-time low, as evidenced by the heavyweight champion of the world eating soup out of an ashtray. Surely, he can afford bowls? No? Because that's how bad the division is! He's going to get his egg chin shattered and the yolk is going to be scrambled in a fokin' ashtray! :fire


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Who are the sparring partners? Glazkov would be the best possible guy for a Povetkin camp and good experience for Slava.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Who are the sparring partners? Glazkov would be the best possible guy for a Povetkin camp and good experience for Slava.


I don't know.

I'm not 100% certain, but I don't believe sparring has even started yet, I think it's really too early for that. They are in Florida right now, and if this camp is following the same pattern as the others, they will shortly move to Austria to complete camp, and it's in Austria that sparring will take place.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Glazkov just got invoted to camp and has accepted :happy :happyGreat for both guys imo

CHEF who films all footage for the behind the scenes camp videos that get posted on the klitschko youtube channel? In the Mormeck camp i believe (with Gavern and Cunningham as sparring partners) the videos showed some clips of their sparring. A polite request to film some of the sparring in this camp and show some clips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Glazkov won't prepare him fore Povetkin. Glazkov is a bum.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Champs dinner. Double cut pork chops stuffed with ricotta, goat cheese, herbs, toasted pinenuts and prosciutto topped with fresh pesto sauce with mashed potatoes and steamed cauliflower.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks tasty. So that is just for Wladmir? Does Wladmir like eating everything you cook? What are the differences between Vitali's and Wladmir's eating habbits?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Yum!!No ****..


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Dinner is served. Asian vegetable stir-fry with grilled prawns on bed of basmati rice.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I would spar 12 rounds with Wlad to eat some of that


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck me that cunt eats well


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Training & Porterhouse steak for dinner. Topped with caramelized onions and mushrooms with roasted baby potatoes and corn on the cob.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

god damn Wlad eats well.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

No biscuits?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

AH hungry! knew i shouldn't look at this thread fuck shit


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

This food isn't even that amazing, it's no better than what you'd get in a high street resturant, do you cunts live on pot noodles or something?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> This food isn't even that amazing, it's no better than what you'd get in a high street resturant, do you cunts live on pot noodles or something?


I can't cook and I'm not eating in a restaurant all the time and Wlad is eating this everyday. @CHEF if Wlad needs another sparring partner call me I'm 5'10 155-160lbs I can be used as motivation if he has a bad day he can spar me get an easy ko and boost his confidence, you can pay me in food


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I can't cook and I'm not eating in a restaurant all the time and Wlad is eating this everyday.
> *@CHEF if Wlad needs another sparring partner call me I'm 5'10 155-160lbs I can be used as motivation if he has a bad day he can spar me get an easy ko and boost his confidence, you can pay me in food*


:lol: :lol:


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> This food isn't even that amazing, it's no better than what you'd get in a high street resturant, do you cunts live on pot noodles or something?


And how many athletes do you cook for making sure the food tastes good but follows the healthy meal plan to reduce fat, build muscle and help with stamina?

Fuck off!!


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Champs dinner. Double cut pork chops stuffed with ricotta, goat cheese, herbs, toasted pinenuts and prosciutto topped with fresh pesto sauce with mashed potatoes and steamed cauliflower.


oh my gosh


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Grilled salmon on bed of baby greens with toasted walnuts, cantaloupe, feta cheese, black beans and corn topped with mango roasted pepper salsa and avocado. With home made chicken noodle soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my f... gosh! if I change my last name to Klitschko and my first name to Wladimir, will you cook for me?:smile
seriously the training and food pictures are awesome, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Can I apply for food tester?
Would be bad if Wlad gets poisoned, so I'll volunteer myself to test it and ensure safety.

(This wasn't meant to be a Brewster reference nor a remark to that fight, I simply want the food)


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Champs dinner. Double cut pork chops stuffed with ricotta, goat cheese, herbs, toasted pinenuts and prosciutto topped with fresh pesto sauce with mashed potatoes and steamed cauliflower.


That looks fucking amazing. I'll bring the hot sauce!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> This food isn't even that amazing, it's no better than what you'd get in a high street resturant, do you cunts live on pot noodles or something?


I'm a fucking poor college student. I can't afford food like that. Shit, I go to a restaurant that sells 6 oz steaks for like 8.99 with two sides on an early bird special and buy water and leave like 2 bucks tip. I only go like every three weeks or so. I'm pretty damn poor.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> I'm a fucking poor college student. I can't afford food like that. Shit, I go to a restaurant that sells 6 oz steaks for like 8.99 with two sides on an early bird special and buy water and leave like 2 bucks tip. I only go like every three weeks or so. I'm pretty damn poor.


You'd be better off heading to a good butcher/meat counter, and getting whatever steak they have on sale that week, usually $10/lb on sale for a really good steak.
So for $10 you can get a 16oz steak, then just another dollar or so for a baked potato, and another dollar or so for a good vegetable. For about the same price as you spent at that restaurant you've got a meal that's better, and a steak that's more than twice the size.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> This food isn't even that amazing, it's no better than what you'd get in a high street resturant, do you cunts live on pot noodles or something?


That's kind of a weird thing to say. Why come into the thread and try to discredit someone? 
What is the point of that? :huh

CHEF is legit.
I'v got him, along with a well known throughout the world chef on my instagram feed, and I have to check the name to know who, out of the two of them, is posting the pic.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> You'd be better off heading to a good butcher/meat counter, and getting whatever steak they have on sale that week, usually $10/lb on sale for a really good steak.
> So for $10 you can get a 16oz steak, then just another dollar or so for a baked potato, and another dollar or so for a good vegetable. For about the same price as you spent at that restaurant you've got a meal that's better, and a steak that's more than twice the size.


No, I'm not a person that can spend days at a store looking for sales; I'm not an old-man. It's a good deal for a steak and two-sides. It fills me up, and I don't have to cook shit.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> No, I'm not a person that can spend days at a store looking for sales; I'm not an old-man. It's a good deal for a steak and two-sides. It fills me up, and I don't have to cook shit.


Fair enough.

But "days at a store"?

You walk inside, walk up to the meat counter and see what they have. Takes about 5 minutes, lol.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

CHEF said:


> And how many athletes do you cook for making sure the food tastes good but follows the healthy meal plan to reduce fat, build muscle and help with stamina?
> 
> Fuck off!!


Low fat high protein meals?

Sorry mate don't mean to belittle you but it's not that hard, I could cook meals like that at home, sorry for being honest


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


> That's kind of a weird thing to say. Why come into the thread and try to discredit someone?
> What is the point of that? :huh
> 
> CHEF is legit.
> I'v got him, along with a well known throughout the world chef on my instagram feed, and I have to check the name to know who, out of the two of them, is posting the pic.


I've not discredited him at all, I never even said they looked BAD

I've come into a thread titled "food porn" and seen a picture of a grilled salmon salad and an omelette and then seen a bunch of ridiculous comments about how people would get beaten up by wlad to eat that

It's an omelette and a salmon salad.... Give me 20 quid I'll cook you something similar

As for Mr chef himself, the food in these pics looks alright, I'm just saying the reactions are a bit over the top


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Low fat high protein meals?
> 
> Sorry mate don't mean to belittle you but it's not that hard, I could cook meals like that at home, sorry for being honest


Easier said than done. Pics or you can't. :hat


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

dyna said:


> Can I apply for food tester?
> Would be bad if Wlad gets poisoned, so I'll volunteer myself to test it and ensure safety.
> 
> (This wasn't meant to be a Brewster reference nor a remark to that fight, I simply want the food)


hey that was my idea!!:smile


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunch is served: Grilled yellowfin tuna on a bed of organic baby greens with toasted walnuts and almonds, feta cheese and topped with fresh melon salsa (watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew, and mango)


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

CHEF said:


> And how many athletes do you cook for making sure the food tastes good but follows the healthy meal plan to reduce fat, build muscle and help with stamina?
> 
> Fuck off!!


I'm eating a decent diet, have steak, chicken & salmon at various point throughout the day pretty much every day, so it's not hard to cook and taste passable. But getting it to look and taste like I imagine what you've created does take time, effort and skill.


----------



## CHEF (May 20, 2013)

Wordup said:


> I'm eating a decent diet, have steak, chicken & salmon at various point throughout the day pretty much every day, so it's not hard to cook and taste passable. But getting it to look and taste like I imagine what you've created does take time, effort and skill.


Thanks buddy

its all well thought out and planned. Have been cooking for wlad for 9 years now, so I have to constantly come up with new dishes that still fall into the program I have designed for him.... Always a challenge


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Wlad is at the top of the food chain. :hat


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Wlad is at the top of the food chain. :hat


:deal :deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Well at least the Food Looks interesting cant say that about Wladimir fights and I say that as a former fan who defended him in the past.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

The king eats like one!


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Grilled NY steak topped with fresh spinach pesto and goat cheese with roasted garlic mashed potatoes and corn Brussels mix


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Well at least the Food Looks interesting cant say that about Wladimir fights and I say that as a former fan who defended him in the past.


At least you can't say that he hasn't a valid opponent this time. :bart He should obliterate Povetkin rather easily though.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

sexshow said:


> blabla


Why hasn't this troll been perma banned yet ?


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

CHEF said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> its all well thought out and planned. Have been cooking for wlad for 9 years now, so I have to constantly come up with new dishes that still fall into the program I have designed for him.... Always a challenge


I can imagine!

Have you ever been at camp on April Fool's day and just served him a MacDonalds Bacon McMuffin(still in the wrapper) for breakfast as a joke?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

A view from "part 2" of training camp (Austria). Camp started in Florida, and is now moving to Austria.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

:good

Great looking food and a very cool insight into a heavyweight diet. 


Surprised by the amount of cheese to be honest as it seems to be a no-no for some nutritionists...


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

That makes me wanna go to training camp again...


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Probably easier said than done, but I'm surprised more top level heavyweights don't at least try to eat like this in the build up to a fight. Not only is it highly nutritious but it's probably a hell of a lot tastier than whatever garbage someone like Arreola or Solis eats. Dry chicken breast and tasteless steamed vegetable it aint.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Probably easier said than done, but I'm surprised more top level heavyweights don't at least try to eat like this in the build up to a fight. Not only is it highly nutritious but it's probably a hell of a lot tastier than whatever garbage someone like Arreola or Solis eats. Dry chicken breast and tasteless steamed vegetable it aint.


But can Chef compare to the Burger King?
That's the question
:lol:


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Any Povetkin training camp pic's? 

Seen all this already when he was preparing for Pianeta. Same shit. Same shit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Get'em champ :bbb


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

CHEF's plate from the hotel friday night buffet. 









This is the where training camp is setup....they've used this same hotel for several years now.
http://www.stanglwirt.com/en/picture-gallery.html


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wlad looks like he is going lighter this fight.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Asian marinated grilled pork tenderloin (mirin, soy, orange juice, rice vinegar, garlic and ginger) on baby greens with toasted almonds 
and feta cheese topped with a soy-basil dressing with a melon, apricot, grape salsa









Borscht soup


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wlad looks like he is going lighter this fight.


Most likely. Povetkin is definitely lighter/smaller/more mobile than Wlad's recent opponents (Wach, Pianeta, Thompson).
My guess would be anywhere from 241-245 at the weigh-in.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Banks followed me on twitter just out of the blue :lol: He posts pics of the camp from time to time, eeverything is looking great so far!


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Banks followed me on twitter just out of the blue :lol: He posts pics of the camp from time to time, eeverything is looking great so far!


I don't know whose this is, but it is thoroughly awesome.
It must belong to someone with or close to K2, as I've seen the same vehicle
in shots from a previous camp.










*edit:* previous shots such as this:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holy shit! That's intense. Banks always tweets pics of him and Hayden :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What the fuck is the hood scoop for? lol.
Looks like a moded F150 or Excursion.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What the fuck is the hood scoop for? lol.
> Looks like a moded F150 or Excursion.


Excursion I believe...that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Holy shit! That's intense. Banks always tweets pics of him and *Hayden* :lol:


I think she's in Wlad's closet, wearing one of the robes he uses for his ring walk, lol.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> *I think she's in Wlad's closet, *wearing one of the robes he uses for his ring walk, lol.


:lol:

No comment.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Funny you use the phrase closet. LOL.
Hayden Pantierre is a noted Hollywood beard.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

War Wlad though :deal


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Funny you use the phrase closet. LOL.
> Hayden Pantierre is a noted Hollywood beard.


Yes, how funny.

clos·et
ˈkläzit/

noun
1. a cupboard or wardrobe, esp. one tall enough to walk into.

Hilarious.

atsch


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> War Wlad though :deal


Absolutely! :happy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Absolutely! :happy


What is his walk around weight do you know? Sonofabitch looks huge, but he seems to stay in good shape year round. 265?


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> What is his walk around weight do you know? Sonofabitch looks huge, but he seems to stay in good shape year round. 265?


I don't think his weight fluctuates much at all. 265 seems pretty high for Wlad. If I recall, CHEF said that Wlad will come into camp around 240 and he usually puts ON a few pounds during camp. He doesn't go into camp to get in shape, he's in shape all year round. Say what you will, he is nothing if not a consummate professional and a world class athlete.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Boggle said:


> I don't think his weight fluctuates much at all. 265 seems pretty high for Wlad. If I recall, CHEF said that Wlad will come into camp around 240 and he usually puts ON a few pounds during camp. He doesn't go into camp to get in shape, he's in shape all year round. Say what you will, he is nothing if not a consummate professional and a world class athlete.


:deal

Yep, this. Wlad usually comes into camp LIGHTER, than his fight night weight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Food looks amazing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> :deal
> 
> Yep, this. Wlad usually comes into camp LIGHTER, than his fight night weight.


He was around 255 for Planeta yeah?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was around 255 for Planeta yeah?


249


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


>


Haha! That's excellent!


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Look who stopped by camp!


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Sparring partners must be in camp already yes? Glazkov sparred with Adamek during the summer and gets to be in Klychko's camp while preparing to fight Tomasz good stuff.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone tell me what the hell is this? Wakeboarding jet pack?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


>


What's that symbol on his shirt?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell is this? Wakeboarding jet pack?


It's called a FlyBoard.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Getting ready for sparring.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

photo credit to: W. Nevermann


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

He needs a crash helmet in case the water hurts his head. He'd bring it to the ring if he could.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


>


This picture shows how athletically superior he is to the average Joe.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> This picture shows how athletically superior he is to the average Joe.


And this picture shows how athletically superior he is to the average Terminator.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


> And this picture shows how athletically superior he is to the average Terminator.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

athletically superior = a bit taller? 

Frankly aside from shot put i dont think he would beat me at any athletic event


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

"You got milk?!

I love this humble life in Tirol/Austria."


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

You need to add the caption from his facebook: "You got milk?! 

I love this humble life in Tirol/Austria."


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Kissan said:


> You need to add the caption from his facebook: "You got milk?!
> 
> I love this humble life in Tirol/Austria."


:cheers


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

photo credit: W. Nevermann


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Views from training camp (pics taken by CHEF)


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

*First RTL Fight Trailer*

Man, RTL know their cheesy stuff :lol:
I translated it.
http://www.rtl.de/cms/sport/boxen.html
You have to scroll down and start the video "Machtkampf in Moskau 00:51"
It means "Power Play in Moscow"

"Super Champion Wladimir Klitschko against World Champion Alexander Povetkin
Povektin: Come, if you dare
Klitschko: Don't talk so much. Fight!
Power Play in Moscow, October 5th, only on RTL"


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

This mope , the Sven Ottke of heavy weights has to go.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Kissan said:


> Man, RTL know their cheesy stuff :lol:
> I translated it.
> http://www.rtl.de/cms/sport/boxen.html
> You have to scroll down and start the video "Machtkampf in Moskau 00:51"
> ...


Dang, it says the video will not play because of my location (US). I've always watched the videos before,
when did they start that crap?!


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Last week of camp!














































Photos credit to: michaelsterlingeaton.com


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Wlad lookls way older than Vitali did when he was 37-38.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Masters said:


> Wlad lookls way older than Vitali did when he was 37-38.


Nah, I don't think so. But, Wlad certainly has a lot more fights at this age compared to Vitali (63 vs 39).


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Photos credit to: michaelsterlingeaton.com


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

photos credit to: michaelsterlingeaton.com


----------



## red hot sheep (Jun 5, 2013)

What an amazing place to work out in.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

red hot sheep said:


> What an amazing place to work out in.


It sure is.
































































Photos credit to: michaelsterlingeaton.com


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

wonder what wlads paying that bum to hold the pads for him.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

In every pic I've seen they're watching the Povetkin-Boswell fight either it's coincidence or it was the only recent fight of Povetkin worth watching for discussing strategy which would make sence. Povetkin-Huck was a horrible version of Povetkin and watching it won't help for preparing against him, Chagaev was a short southpaw but maybe that's the only other fight worth watching, Povetkin's last opponent was no real opponent and I don't think the Rahman fight was a fight at all


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Say what you will about his defensive style, but we are witnessing a truly historic run by a dominate, future ATG heavyweight champion.

Just looking at these training pics, you can tell the champ takes this shit seriously. For a 6'6" man's weight to never fluctuate more than about 10 pounds over more than a decade in the sport shows extreme dedication and discipline. In this day and age, isn't it nice just to see a heavyweight who stays in shape all year round? The current HW champ isn't just a lumbering brute, he's a world class athlete - I think that's pretty cool.

It's not much different than Floyd Mayweather. Same dominance, same dedication, same hard work, same world class athleticism. One guy gets a lot more hype and 'money', but I feel both reigns are equally historic in their own right (and yes at times 'boring' due to both dominance and fighting style).


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Relentless said:


> wonder what wlads paying that bum to hold the pads for him.


He's making 1 million out of this camp.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Montero said:


> Just looking at these training pics, you can tell the champ takes this shit seriously. For a 6'6" man's weight to never fluctuate more than about 10 pounds over more than a decade in the sport shows extreme dedication and discipline. In this day and age, isn't it nice just to see a heavyweight who stays in shape all year round? The current HW champ isn't just a lumbering brute, he's a world class athlete - I think that's pretty cool.
> 
> .


If you were making what he was making , you wouldn't eat at Carls Jr either. Staying in shape basic , amateur level stuff. Skills impress me , not healthy plates of food.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Montero said:


> Say what you will about his defensive style, but we are witnessing a truly historic run by a dominate, future ATG heavyweight champion.
> 
> Just looking at these training pics, you can tell the champ takes this shit seriously. For a 6'6" man's weight to never fluctuate more than about 10 pounds over more than a decade in the sport shows extreme dedication and discipline. In this day and age, isn't it nice just to see a heavyweight who stays in shape all year round? The current HW champ isn't just a lumbering brute, he's a world class athlete - I think that's pretty cool.
> 
> It's not much different than Floyd Mayweather. Same dominance, same dedication, same hard work, same world class athleticism. One guy gets a lot more hype and 'money', but I feel both reigns are equally historic in their own right (and yes at times 'boring' due to both dominance and fighting style).


:deal

Very well said. :clap:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Who is Apollo Creed in these Rocky pics?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Who is Apollo Creed in these Rocky pics?


Jonathon Banks
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=263623&cat=boxer


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> wonder what wlads paying that bum to hold the pads for him.


If you really think Banks is a "bum", you're an idiot.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Masters said:


> If you were making what he was making , you wouldn't eat at Carls Jr either. Staying in shape basic , amateur level stuff. Skills impress me , not healthy plates of food.


Come on man, there are star athletes in every sport today that are undisciplined, out of shape, doing drugs, knocking up baby mommas, etc. Even recent great heavyweights like Lennox Lewis, Holyfield, Tyson showed up for fights out of shape, roided up or lacking focus at times. It's nice that we currently have a HW champion and p4p #1 that are completely dedicated to their craft 24/7.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

BoxingDomain said:


> Jonathon Banks
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=263623&cat=boxer


How long as he been in their camp? He must be a very stable and hard working guy.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> How long as he been in their camp? He must be a very stable and hard working guy.


Around 9-years I believe...he took over as head trainer after Steward passed away.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

At least this is a step up from Wlads post haye milking of HW boxing.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Photos credit to: michaelsterlingeaton.com


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


> Photos credit to: michaelsterlingeaton.com


So Cunningham went from sparring Fury right away to spar with Wlad? 
And Wlad is in great shape he's always in good shape but you can always see a slight difference when he's fighting someone like Haye or Povetkin and when he's fighting guys like Mormeck


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> So Cunningham went from sparring Fury right away to spar with Wlad?
> And Wlad is in great shape he's always in good shape but you can always see a slight difference when he's fighting someone like Haye or Povetkin and when he's fighting guys like Mormeck


Just like with Mayweather.

Cunningham is also a guy who stays in shape the whole year.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


>


Does wladdy lift weights do you know?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Does wladdy lift weights do you know?


I'm not 100% certain, but I believe CHEF has stated very little to none during camp....and most
of the 'very little" is done early on in camp.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


> I'm not 100% certain, but I believe CHEF has stated very little to none during camp....and most
> of the 'very little" is done early on in camp.


I see he does a lot of swimming.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

They were up on the scene. Amazing pics. I believe they were in austria. Wlad usually trains there


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


> I'm not 100% certain, but I believe CHEF has stated very little to none during camp....and most
> of the 'very little" is done early on in camp.


But doesn't he put on weight during camp I would be surprised if he doesn't lift during camp


----------



## ChrisPontius (May 18, 2013)

I'll never understand how Wlad has so much upper body muscle mass without doing weights. Moreso, how he carries it while still having a good activity level. He's no Marciano, but he'll throw 40-50 punches per round while moving on his feet most of the time. The result of being a gym rat and insanely talented, I guess.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> But doesn't he put on weight during camp I would be surprised if he doesn't lift during camp


Yes, he usually gains in camp according to CHEF. I believe he does lift, just not a great deal, and most towards the beginning of camp....which with the beginning of camp being before sparring starts, that would make sense (to this keyboard trainer anyway).

Maybe CHEF will stop by to clarify.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

ChrisPontius said:


> I'll never understand how Wlad has so much upper body muscle mass without doing weights. Moreso, how he carries it while still having a good activity level. He's no Marciano, but he'll throw 40-50 punches per round while moving on his feet most of the time. The result of being a gym rat and insanely talented, I guess.


He certainly does weights as most boxers do today and probably about every HW the question is just whether he does weights while in camp


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

When I was at training camp for pianeta, if I remember correctly, Wlad went to the strength room after his sparring session. But I don't know if he was lifting there. Maybe he did some cardio-bike stuff, in order to relax the leg muscles after sparring.

Also:


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

photos credit to: michaelsterlingeaton.com


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

That straight right looks monsterous


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> That straight right looks monsterous


I read he broke Sam Sexton his nose during sparring, truly monsterous.
One of a kind


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Pictures from today's open workout.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Crazy number of media


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> I read he broke Sam Sexton his nose during sparring, truly monsterous.
> One of a kind


Noses are not even bone. Tyson broke peoples orbital BONES.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

More open workout pics.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BoxingDomain said:


> More open workout pics.


Sasha looks so confident, can´t wait.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

ChrisPontius said:


> I'll never understand how Wlad has so much upper body muscle mass without doing weights. Moreso, how he carries it while still having a good activity level. He's no Marciano, but he'll throw 40-50 punches per round while moving on his feet most of the time. The result of being a gym rat and insanely talented, I guess.


Steroids


----------



## WaldPussy (Oct 2, 2013)

Is everybody poor or something other than that Earl guy? Not one of these foods means jack shit.. I eat like that any time I want during the week.... you guys either need to get some rich parents or steal some cash.. 



Plus a lot of these foods look feminine as fuck.. what a shock.

Wald Pussy who fights like a girl, who likes dicks, who talks like a girl, who cries like a girl.. also eats like a girl.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


>


Thanks for posting! :cheers


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

WaldPussy said:


> Is everybody poor or something other than that Earl guy? Not one of these foods means jack shit.. I eat like that any time I want during the week.... you guys either need to get some rich parents or steal some cash..
> 
> Plus a lot of these foods look feminine as fuck.. what a shock.
> 
> Wald Pussy who fights like a girl, who likes dicks, who talks like a girl, who cries like a girl.. also eats like a girl.


:deal


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


>


Wlad looks EXTREMELY well prepared. :bbb

What's with the guy bending the frying pan at the end?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope Wlad dont uses so many dirty tactics in this fight. Please dont clinch that often and dont stick your left Hand out just blocking/pushing away your Opponent. He did that in an extreme way against Pianeta.


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Wlad has the same vein bulging physique as Hugh Jackman had when he played Wolverine and he was juiced to the max in order to get that big to play Logan.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

From Russia said:


>


Thanks I've been looking for a video of the open workouts the whole day
EDIT: Does anyone know who the black guy holding the mitts for Povetkin is and I think I can see Zimin but I couldn't find Tszyu in the video did I jsut not see him or isn't he going to be in Povetkin's corner?


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Wlad got 2 fighters in his corner but Sasha now has Chisora


Teams usually send their trainer into the dressing room but team Klitschko send in Vitali

Now Povetkin gonna troll him with Chisora

I hope more fighters do this in future, remove that physcological edge that they have been playing with for so long, surprised it hasnt been done sooner.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Thanks I've been looking for a video of the open workouts the whole day
> EDIT: Does anyone know who the black guy holding the mitts for Povetkin is and I think I can see Zimin but I couldn't find Tszyu in the video did I jsut not see him or isn't he going to be in Povetkin's corner?


Ok at the end Wlad said he was a former coach of Tyson something McKenzie but that just shows even more how dumb it was to fire Atlas I doubt this guy is a better trainer than Atlas and it seems like he's going for a lesser ex trainer of Tyson instead. I mean correct me if I'm wrong I don't know the trainer but I doubt he is better than Atlas


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Thanks I've been looking for a video of the open workouts the whole day
> EDIT: Does anyone know who the black guy holding the mitts for Povetkin is and I think I can see Zimin but I couldn't find Tszyu in the video did I jsut not see him or isn't he going to be in Povetkin's corner?


i heard that Kostya didnt want to be his full time trainer, not because Povetkin is bad or something, Kostya is himself a celebrity a doesnt want to be a true trainer, but thats just a rumor i dont have a real info about this. but i know that his current coach is Zimin, or at least in the corner.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> i heard that Kostya didnt want to be his full time trainer, not because Povetkin is bad or something, Kostya is himself a celebrity a doesnt want to be a true trainer, but thats just a rumor i dont have a real info about this. but i know that his current coach is Zimin, or at least in the corner.


After this fight got made Ryabinskiy took over from Hryunov as Povetkin's promoter and what i read is Kostya wanted a contract something making it official and Ryabinskiy didn't want to that's why he isn't part of Sasha's team this camp.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> After this fight got made Ryabinskiy took over from Hryunov as Povetkin's promoter and what i read is Kostya wanted a contract something making it official and Ryabinskiy didn't want to that's why he isn't part of Sasha's team this camp.


And what's the reason he got himself another ex trainer of Tyson?


----------



## BoxingDomain (Jun 4, 2013)

Open workout


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

You sure you didn't cook Wlad any Octopus?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> You sure you didn't cook Wlad any Octopus?


:lol: Wlad's food is more exciting than his fights.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

His camp was better than his fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I hope Wlad dont uses so many dirty tactics in this fight. Please dont clinch that often and dont stick your left Hand out just blocking/pushing away your Opponent. He did that in an extreme way against Pianeta.


Well my hopes didnt come true. That fight was a disgrace and it is just how Klitschko fights. Once I was a fan... sad.


----------

